# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  منشور بتخفيض رسم تسجيل الاراضي اعتبارا 2/12/2015

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*رئيس القضاء يصدر قرارا بتخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الأراضي 
اصدر سعادة مولانا البروفسير حيدر احمد دفع الله رئيس القضاء اليوم قرارا رقم 267 لسنة 2015 م بتخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الأراضي الي نسبة 50% من الرسم المقرر اعتبارا من 2ديسمبر 2015م وحتي 2يناير 2016م.
*

----------

